# 30cm - Little Mountain



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is my latest project. Inspired by Peter Kirwan's superb Mountainscape (clink on the link in my sig to see Peter's tank).










A full step-by-step will be featured in the next Tropica Newsletter, followed by a live presentation at the Interzoo in Germany in May with the likes of Oliver Knott attending.

*Tank *- 30x20x20cm Clearseal
*Light* - 24w PC T5 6500K
*Filter* - Eden 501 external (300lph) and mini glassware (Aqua Essentials)
*CO2* - Pressurized system through mini nano diffuser (Aqua Essentials)
*Substrate* - Tropica Plant Substrate topped with ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder
*Ferts* - Tropica AquaCare Plant Nutrition+
*Decor *- Mini landscape rock (Aqua Essentials)

Plants will be HC and a brand new species from Tropica.

Fish TBD. Likely a Microrasbora sp.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks nice. Sounds sweet. I wish I could send you my galaxies for it.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

can't wait to see it planted!!!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

hardscape looks awesome. lets see some plants!!


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks very good!
How many kilos of rocks did you used for the scape?


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

I cant wait to see the result.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

This is gonna rock, literraly nice scaping.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Left hand rear corner is empty, ready for a brand new Tropica plant that I cannot show you yet... 










Full working shot


----------



## brams (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks nice. A bit curious of the new plant you talk about. Do it have a name?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

cute


----------



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

so wheres the tropica plant? Cant wait to see it in


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Impressive mountainscape... please show us more pix!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I love the rocks, can't wait to see more.


----------



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

:attention:attentionWheres the pics?:attention:attention


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice tank.
Would this new plant by any chance have the initials L.U (I won't say the name I think it is in case I'm not supposed to.)


----------

